# Anyone heard of the silent warriors or Woo Fai Ching Wing Chun System?



## John (Aug 6, 2006)

I might be interested but can find little information about this style.

Thanks.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 7, 2006)

Nope. I'm afraid not. What have you heard, care to share?


----------



## ed-swckf (Aug 7, 2006)

I might of played the video game!!!


----------



## Ali Rahim (Sep 23, 2006)

Here you are John

http://detroitwingchun.com


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 24, 2006)

Ali do you have any contact information for a school in the SE Michigan area?


----------



## Ali Rahim (Nov 12, 2006)

2000wrx said:


> Ali do you have any contact information for a school in the SE Michigan area?


 
Well this is the best that I can do for you right now far as closeness is concerned ; try Wayne State University, downtown Detroit, Michigan.  I just certified a new master in our association, Master Francois Carew. The new enrollment schedule starts in January, the contact number is: 810-449-1526

I thank you for you interest.

Ali.


----------



## John (Nov 30, 2006)

Well it's five months later and I have been training with Ali since my last post.  Been a blast, and he is hell of a teacher.


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats great to hear that John, Im glad that your enjoying your Wing Chun training.




take care,
Chang


----------

